# Signaturen, Banner?



## Elenor (14. Februar 2007)

Da ich mich etwas genauer mit dem Thema GFX befasse und es mein kleines Hobby neben dem zeichnen ist,
wollt ich mal fragen ob hier sowas wie ein "GFX Support" eingerichtet werden "könnte".
Mache sowas ziemlich gern, und habe auch schon so manche Homepages mit meinen Künsten bestückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Klingt total beknackt, aber mir kam der Geistesblitz als ich mir eine Userbar gezaubert habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Hier noch nen kleines Bildchen was auf einer Hompage als Header eingesetzt wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre nett wenn da ne Resonanz kommen würde von Euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


P.S: Huch, ich glaub des war des falsche Forum. Naja so haben die Mods auch mal etwas zutun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

